# We're leaning towards disposables!!!



## MamaMorgana (Nov 10, 2009)

Will I be exiled or ostracized from the MDC community for telling you that, after a few more hours of research and debate last night, my husband and I are leaning towards using sposies for our first baby (due in March) instead of cloth????








At least for the first few months. We plan on using Nature Babycare and/or 7th Generation, although I've read that neither of those are, in truth, fully biodegradable as they might claim. And we sure won't be putting them in our compost pile. We just feel completely overwhelmed by the choices, the styles, the task of cleaning and washing cloth, the load on our new washing machine, the up-front cost every year or so as baby grows, and the burden it puts on any future babysitters or daycare providers.

That said, I did get DH to agree that we'd reconsider after the first couple of months, when we'll be less overwhelmed by all that comes with our first brand new baby. So it's pretty likely we'll be able to make a decision at that point and invest in some cloth dipes.

Any words of encouragement or helpful suggestions are welcome!!!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

It is overwhelming at first, but once you get started, it's really not bad at all.

I used disposables with DS, who wasn't potty-trained until 4. Using cloth wasn't something I had ever even considered. I had a change of heart when DD was about 4 months old. I LOVE my cloth.

I wash my dipes about every other day or every 3 days. It's about a half of a load, so I usually throw DD's other dirty laundry in there too. No big deal.

As far as burden on other caregivers - it doesn't have to be all or nothing. You can have a package of sposies on hand for such occasions.

Check on Craigslist for some used cloth. There is no reason you have to buy all the diapers you'll ever need new and all at once.

I started with prefolds and covers, which cost me about $75 to get started, and that was new. I loved them, but a friend of mine gave me 2 FuzziBunz and I love them even more. I've maybe spent $300 total, and I won't have to buy anything else ever if I don't want to. I would have needed more if I had started when DD was a newborn, but I probably would have done prefolds and covers then, which is the cheapest way to go.

And it's FUN! I had no idea how fun cloth was and how cute my baby would look with her puffy bottom.


----------



## tvantol (Oct 10, 2007)

Our happy medium is a diaper service. It costs about the same as disposables (actually less if you are going with the more expensive diapers) but we get the benefits of cloth. We've been using cloth since our DS turned about 2 weeks and I don't regret it. Occasionally we will use disposables when traveling, etc. We found that our daycare provider is absolutely ok with cloth and though we've only utilized a sitter a couple of times in the last 2 years they seem to do ok with the cloth after a quick tutorial. DS is showing signs of getting ready to train though I'm expecting #2 here any week now, so we are in no hurry to attempt that transition. I would bet that he will be trained by 2 1/2 in cloth. If you do go with disposables, one way to make less of an environmental impact is to dump as much of the poo in the toilet as possible before throwing the diapers out. Not many people know that human waste has no place in our landfills.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

Cloth diapering has gone wild - in that there are so many choices - maybe it would help if you thought of them like cars......

flats/bummis original cover is the least you can get away with (my brands reflective of what I've tried) and still get to work - my mil used these for 4 kids and still has the flats for rags.....

prefolds w/snappi and a Thirstie cover - like a Toyota or Honda standard model - works great, no problems, easy maintenence, leaks are contained by cover.

fitteds w/ Thirstie or other cover - a Toyota with Leather - takes a little more time to dry, easier on daycare and the husband

Pockets - like a SAAB - takes more maintenance (stuffing and synthetic materials are finicky and can hold smell) once stuffed used like an AIO...sometimes there's buildup

AIO - the Porsche of diapers - the most expensive, totally not necessary but oh so nice when taking 2 steps to put on a diaper is too many (great for daycare and dads).

I have only had blow outs when using sposies - lot's of poop on the clothes and yes it stains (hang in the sun - it WILL go away - even if dried in dryer - just wet and hang in the sun).

I will never go back to sposies.

I recommend prefolds w/snappi (trifolding it and laying it in the cover doesn't contain breastfed poo all the time) and a wool cover (Blue Canoe) or Thirstie (the leg gussets are the secret and are awesome)....I use flats w/wool mostly but they have to be folded so I don't recommend to first time hesitant users....

It takes no more time to use cloth than a disposable and SO much less trash!
When you cart off the biodegradable sposies in a plastic bag - they aren't going to biodegrade!)

You can sell your covers/dipes when your LO has outgrown them (if no more on the way) and you can reuse them on all your kids......

Hopefully you weren't looking for encouragement to use sposies - if so - sorry!

MDC will still love you if you use sposies - but you will get recommendations to cloth when you complain about blowouts or rashes or saving money

















ps DH now can snappi a prefold or fold a flat with no prob!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaMorgana* 
We just feel completely overwhelmed by the choices, the styles, the task of cleaning and washing cloth, the load on our new washing machine, the up-front cost every year or so as baby grows, and the burden it puts on any future babysitters or daycare providers.

THIS is why I think a LOT of people don't cloth diaper! There are TOO MANY CHOICES! But just as you wouldn't refuse to buy a car simply because there are so many different makes and models, I hope you'll consider that cloth really is great. It's not a lot of work to wash (and you don't have to go to the store to get diapers, or take out the trash all the time), it's much less expensive in the long run, and 6-12 pockets or AIO's should be enough to get you through daycare without a problem. What kind of diapers to pick for everyday use is a personal choice, just as picking, say, a compact car, or an SUV would be a personal choice, based on your family's needs.

Diaper service quality prefolds, Bummis and Proraps covers, Mother-ease fitteds and covers, and Fuzzi Bunz and BumGenius pockets are all excellent quality diapers that work for most people most of the time. You can also find an online seller you like and ask her questions about her product lines--most of the sellers are very helpful.

Also check out my web site--my entire goal is helping people like you, who would like to use cloth but are overwhelmed. http://juliacotton.wordpress.com

Good luck, and I hope you get some fluff!


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Diapers = cars is a completely correct way of putting it! We had NO idea what we were getting into... we were like 10 weeks pregnant and hadn't even talked about diapers when DH came home one night with a huge bag of prefolds/covers and was like "Hey look what I got for $100!!!!" I had never seen a cloth diaper (no joke). I had to buy some odds and ends and yes I splurged on a few Porsche style AIOs for the diaper bag/ outings but I LOVE cloth and my prefolds.

That being said, I did do 7th gen for the first month because we were given a TON of them @ our shower and newborns poo like 10 times a day, and I was still completely exhausted from the birth/ breastfeeding.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I was determined to use cloth on ds1, but wanted to use sposies for the first few months. He was my first baby, and I knew there would be so much to learn, I was worried that it would be too overwhelming to add cd's to the mix.
I finally bought some cd's when he was 5ish mos old, but still used sposies sometimes. It was what worked for us, and I was/am happy with the decisions.


----------



## My3guys (May 27, 2009)

I really think the car analogy is brilliant. Going to use it with my in-laws who still struggle a bit with this decision. However, I think you forgot a category...the hybrid. Products like the Gro-baby system or the new Flip are the Prius' of the diaper world. Can toss the biodegradable liner but still keep the cloth cover to use over and over again.

Good luck in whatever you decide. You will not be excommunicated from MDC or be labeled a bad mom if you choose disposables. Really, everyone needs to make the best decision for their family. However, don't give up because it is confusing. Let us help you figure it out. If it still does not make sense for you, it doesn't make sense for you. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

It was using sposies the first few weeks that convinced us cloth ws better







I had planned on cloth from birth but never knew there was a cyber world dedicated to it.







Thats was both good and bad. The good I wasn't overwhelmed with all the new information the bad I was unaware that Gerbers weren't the only choice...
We had all the gerbers tons and tons of them none fit in any way my little girl so for about the first 3 months we used sposies till shes grew a bit.. We also lived in small town where my diaper choices were basically pampers and huggies and no bigger than the jumbo packs so I was sending DH to the store every 2-3 days to spent another $14-$20 on more diapers.. When we realized that we'd spend well over $400 on sposies and wipes alone in just those first 90 days we thought there must be ways to cloth diaper even a tiny one... Thats when I thought HEY! wouldn't it be cool if someone invented a CD that worked a lot like a sposie but jsut washable!














I got online... soon made my first DH order snuggle ups bummi whisper pants and kushies... the rest is fluffy history.







Weve been suckered into the fluffy black hole at times but deffiently haven't regreted our decession to cloth diaper. At the same time were not totally anti sposies anymore we also got sucked int the "sposies = evil and only bad neglectful parents use them it was a huge battle cry of the cloth diaper world at the time. (its way relaxed now) and when using a sposie for say nghttime or a long day out or a short vaccation would have been a lot easier we instead delt with cloth often spending a ton trying to perfect it cause "sposies = bad/evil"







... so what am I saying?
Its fine if you feel more at ease doing sposies at first I'd suggest getting a dozen newborn prefolds they will have tons of uses even if you never use them to diaper or you might fine they are great as diapers and just appreciate a bit of a back up. Maybe look into a try-out package where when your ready you can try a few diffrent styles and see what may work best for you. Then maybe step away form here for a spell (yes I said it) heck even after knowing the whole what goes into CD and having my when I get pregant again plan for YEARS I come back on CD boards and I get overwhelmed with all thats new.









Deanna


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

I occasionally use disposables and while they are convenient in a way and not very complicated I still love my cloth. It's cheaper and I never have to worry about running out when I stick to my every other day routine.

I would suggest that if you want to still consider cloth that you decide between synthetic and then natural. That's what I did. I decided on natural so I then started choosing between fitteds, prefolds, and All in 2's. Pockets weren't an options when I chose natural. I then saw the gro baby diapers and decided that's what I wanted and since then I've never allowed myself to consider any other diaper.

It works for me so no reason to go looking through others. Although I will admit that sometimes I get prefold curiosity and wish I had just done that. But the route I chose it just as good!

I think that choosing a synthetic diaper leads to even more complicated decisions. But that's just me. Natural fibers seem easier to care for. We just do a rinse, wash, then extra rinse. But we also use Crunchy Clean because normal detergent took too long to rinse.

Don't think this is an add, but gro baby diapers are the best! They are one sized and work all the way through potty training! They also have an option for snaps on the shell so I got all the velcro tabs converted so snaps because I hate aplix. When you buy shells or sets you can add under order specifications that you want them converted to snaps and they'll do it for free.

Good luck though and what matters is that you make a choice that works for yourself.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaShark* 

I have only had blow outs when using sposies - lot's of poop on the clothes and yes it stains (hang in the sun - it WILL go away - even if dried in dryer - just wet and hang in the sun).

I will never go back to sposies.

Same here. We did a two week stint of disposables when we were out of town with the babe, and we had some kind of poopy blowout EVERY DAY. I constantly had to clean his outfits, and sometimes mine when his breastfed poo ended up all over ME!

I don't know, my little boy just poops a ton. Cloth keeps it in beautifully, and is ultimately simpler for us because of it. Also -- no diaper rash. NONE.

I would second the used diapers as well. I have used craigslist, ebay, and diapperswappers.com. It's MUCH cheaper that way, and you can try out different systems. It's actually kind of fun! I plan on selling my diapers when I'm done, so at the end of the day, diapering him will cost me next to nothing. (We also use cut up t-shirts as wipes.)


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
I was determined to use cloth on ds1, but wanted to use sposies for the first few months. He was my first baby, and I knew there would be so much to learn, I was worried that it would be too overwhelming to add cd's to the mix.
I finally bought some cd's when he was 5ish mos old, but still used sposies sometimes. It was what worked for us, and I was/am happy with the decisions.











I was interested in CD since pregnancy but quickly realized it would be a PROJECT to sort through all the info. I wasn't interested in adding one more Thing To Figure Out into the overwhelmingness of being a new mom.

We had bf issues and back-to-work issues, and finally hit a groove around 4 months. That's when I felt I had the time and inclination to research the whole CD thing.

I love my cloth now but I certainly do not regret those 4 months of sposies.

Honestly I would not recommend that anyone invest in a stash before having their first baby. Being able to *try the diapers out* was really crucial.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've done both, at various points in my parenting career.

When we run short on diapers, if we're using cloth, we just need to run a load of laundry. If we're using disposables, running low means having to bundle up the baby and go to the store- and if money is tight, it might mean buying a small package today and then needing to go out to the store again next week when we get paid again.

But when money isn't super tight, we buy a new package when we're low, not out, of diapers, and we don't ever run out. We get into a routine and just keep plugging away at it. With either cloth OR disposables, we get into a routine and don't really think about it- and the cloth routine isnt' really that much harder than the disposable routine. Cloth does have a bit longer learning curve though- ESTABLISHING that routine can take a bit longer.

With disposable diapers, you generally won't have pee leaks, but breastfed poo seems to inevitably leak when the baby has a big poop (if your baby poops numerous times a day, its' mroe likely to be small amounts that may not leak.) With cloth, some styles mean far fewer leaks (actually holding in the BF poo explosion) while other styles (such as pinned flats that weren't pinned snugly enough, with covers that are put on wrong) you may have pee leaking out the sides and frequent damp baby clothes. But then it's no big deal to toss the baby's outfit into the diaper pail- it's no extra effort to wash.

If you're using disposable diapers, and the poo leaks out the diaper, you need to wash the poopy baby outfit. IME, washing a single poopy baby outfit is about as much work a washing a whole load of cloth diapers. Either I'm hand washing the outfit to avoid stains, or I'm running the washing machine with 3 tiny things in it (since I really don't want to wash poopy clothes with other laundry.) So the disposables won't necessarily save you laundry hassles.

I agree with you that it's a good idea to use either disposables or a diaper service for the first few weeks. You'll be recovering from childbirth, learning how to breastfeed, and both of you are learning how to be parents. It's not the best time to also learn new household washing routines. But after those first few weeks, when your'e ready to settle into a routine, the cloth routine is just as easy as the disposables routine.

But if you decide to go with disposables in the end, you'll still be welcome on MDC! You need to do what's right for your family, not "what you think you're supposed to do."


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I started with a sampling of the options (name brand AIOs, pockets, Gdiapers, homemade AIOs, sposies, and prefolds), then made my decision (prefolds with Thirsties covers). I wouldn't expect a babysitter to learn CD101 and am flexible about the occasional use of sposies (DH will not leave the house without a sposie on DS's behind, lol). We also used sposies until DS's umbilical cord came off (and I recovered from an emergency csection). I can't imagine experimenting with CDs those first few weeks with your first baby.


----------



## GoldmanBaby09 (Apr 7, 2009)

I wanted to do cloth with my baby (also my first) but was overwhelmed, too. We did sposies the first three months or so, but my son's skin was terrible! Always red and tender, not just in the crack but the whole diaper area. So that is something to consider. Your LO might be too sensitive for disposables. My son was screaming during diaper changes and I couldn't in good conscience let that go on. I started experimenting with EC as a way to reduce the diaper rash, and doing that part time worked great for us. Unfortunately, I was "wasting" a lot of sposies while doing this, as I would often have dipes that only had a little pee before I took him to the potty, and I refused to put a sposie I know had pee in it back on him, even if it was just a little. So we were spending $20+ a week on sposies and I just couldn't deal with that anymore. Though I wasn't totally certain what type of cloth diaper I wanted, I stumbled on to a great deal on a starter set of Gdiapers and was hooked. I got 6 new diapers for $50 and I just use the multitude of Gerber prefolds I already had around the house. I've bought a second set of gdiapers on sale so I have spent $100 total so far and the sizes should last us quite a while. I was spending the same $100 a month on sposies. Now, even my DH can handle the cloth and I feel better knowing my son's skin is healthier, we are doing our part for the environment, and saving a huge chunk in our pocketbook.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

ah yes - forgot the hybrid! never used it....


----------



## beautifulboy (Apr 5, 2009)

first of all, of course you won't be ostracized!

We use cloth except when we travel, then we use disposables (like 7th generation). I think there really is no tax on your washer, those things are made to work. We have one baby in diapers and we wash every 3-4 days with tide. You just have to make sure you have enough diapers/covers/wipes so you don't run out. Cloth diapers are great because you don't have to run out to the store in a diaper emergency! You have it all at home.

In case you're still on the fence, if I could do it all again my dream diaper stash as a new mom would be (and this is very basic, we tend to be into basics around here) made up of prefolds from green mountain diapers, kissaluv 0s and sugar peas fleece covers (they never leak and they are so cozy!)

Happy Diapering!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

You can always change your mind a few months into it. Then you don't have to buy small diapers, and that's a big help with the cost.

Or you can always decide to just get a few cloth diapers, even as few as three or five, just to try out. You're putting that many fewer paper diapers into the landfills, even if you only use cloth at home, or for a few months, or whatever.

Myself, I used cloth until the kids reached about 2 1/2, in the daytime. At that age, DD2 was pottying. The other two weren't at that age, but they'd reached a size where they were wetting through every diaper I could find with one pee, and I got sick of having to change an active toddler every half hour, so we went to sposies. We also started using sposies at night recently, for the two who still aren't dry at night, mostly because DD2's skin wasn't liking the all-night wetness.

I don't feel guilty about it at all. I used cloth full-time for five years, and I like to think, sometimes, about all the paper diapers I DIDN'T put into landfills.

I think you should do what you decide is the right thing for your family, but be willing to stay open-minded about the possibility of part-time cloth, or cloth later on.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

I assume posting this here, you're looking to be talked out of using sposies!








I used prefolds with my first. Hit some depression issues, gave up when she started solids. Tried for a while with my second, gave up again. Then with number 3 I discovered fitted diapers! Apparently I am not talented enough to make prefolds work, and my fitteds contain poop better than ANY sposie I used ever did!! You can look around and get them pretty cheap, and a couple covers to start with( like pro wraps for the tiny babes, very stretchy, and inexpensive).
It seems really overwhelming, but don't write it off. I know the learning curve is really steep with the first baby.... but it will be regardless of which diapers you use!


----------



## sunshadow (May 17, 2009)

At first with my daughter I was just as confused and worried, but cloth was so simple once I figured out what we liked and got the wash routine down. I actually can't believe we every used disposables.

At first I ordered a bunch of different brands to figure out what we liked. I ended up selling the ones that didn't work for us and since I knew right away what I liked I sold them for pretty much new condition and got most of my money back on them. I also bought some used for cheap just to see what they were like. In the end fuzzi bunz were what we like the best.

My daughter was in the same size medium fuzzi bunz from the age of 3 months old (she was a plump baby) until she potty trained. We saved SO much money with cloth!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

There is no way cloth can be close to as expensive as disposables.

Also, really, it is your opinion that counts, b/c you will do the majority of the diaper changes. No matter how enlightened a husband is when the wife is pg, it almost always ends up that the wife changes the majority of the diapers. This is fine by me, b/c I love my cloth diapers. I just get frustrated (not at you, just in general) when husbands make a big deal about the diaper decision when they will change maybe one every other day.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say that all husbands don't diaper or do their share of work with the babies. My DH does the majority of the diaper changes, and that started even before I went back to work. At first it was his bonding time with DS, and now it is his responsibility because he is a SAHD. It was even his idea to switch to cloth wipes because it didn't make sense to him to use disposible wipes with cloth diapers!


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

I was overwhelmed, too. I wound up buying a dozen Kissaluvs Size 0 fitteds and three dozen infant prefolds, and a mix of covers - some Proraps, a couple Bumkins, some of those plain plastic pants (Diaperwraps? I forget).

DH liked the Kissaluvs when DD was a newborn - I was amazed at how easy the prefolds and Snappis were. As she grew, I stopped using the Snappis and would just tri-fold the prefolds and lay them in the covers. This definitely meant more cover washing, as poo would leak onto them, but I had enough covers that it was okay. We never had a problem with it getting on clothing.

I finally tried gDiapers a couple of months ago, and I am hooked. The work really, really well for us. I have four medium covers and it's plenty. I am still using the infant prefolds as inserts. We also do part-time elimination communication, so I don't have to do any crazy nighttime diapers or anything - DD stays dry all night and pees in the morning.

If I had to sit down and order everything all at once, knowing what I know now, I'd get:

6 small gDiaper covers ($40)
6 medium gDiaper covers ($40)
6 large gDiaper covers ($40)
36-48 infant prefold seconds ($50)
1 goodmama hanging pail wetbag ($30)

Bam - $200. The gDiapers six-packs can be had on sale for $40. You can probably save even more if you buy used.

gDiapers did just come out with a newborn size, but they are only selling it as part of a $150 package, so I'd probably skip it for now. If they start selling them individually or in two-packs, I might buy a couple for the early days.

DD has never worn a 'sposie. We're only just now, at 11 months, dealing with a rash - and I'm 99.9% sure I just need to wash more frequently, because she's using fewer dipes now. We've traveled to California and Boston with our prefolds and covers - through airports, at hotels, _no_ problem.

At the risk of insulting people here, I think the folks buying $40 diapers are flippin' _nuts_. You do not have to get in on the designer diaper craze to cloth diaper. You do not have to have some big elaborate system. Seriously. Prefolds, some sort of covers, and somewhere to put them when they're dirty.

I don't know how much it costs to 'sposie-diaper a newborn, but I know a friend of mine who uses them with her 9-month-old is spending about $30 a month - and I'm pretty sure she buys tax-free at a military commisary. She has blowouts all the time - I think we've had one or two _ever_. You can diaper a baby for the entire time they wear diapers for less than her cost for seven months of 'sposies. That, combined with the idea of throwing away hundreds of 'sposies that won't biodegrade for 500+ years, are my reasons for CDing.

Oh, and last but not least, I don't feel like CD is any less convenient than what I know of 'sposies. All it means is having to bring dirty diapers home when we're out, and a couple extra loads of laundry a week. That said, I've never used 'sposies, and I'm glad I haven't because this is all I know. I have known people who started with them for the early days with the intention of switching, who decided it was too much hassle and never did. My advice is to start from the get-go, but YMMV.


----------



## Becken (May 28, 2006)

I switched to the 7th Gen and other more "natural" disposables, and then to gDiapers, before I got fully on board the cloth wagon. I think it's important to let yourself work through the intimidation factor!

What really made me switch was that the cloth worked SO MUCH BETTER than the "natural" disposables. I found 7th Gen to be leaky and not much more absorbent than a cloth diaper anyway.

This time around, I have a few newborn dipes and some one-size that *might* fit right at first, but I also have a package of Huggies newborn size disposables for backup! I've never CD'd from birth, and that's my last intimidation (and, let's face it, financial) hurdle.

Just take it one day or week at a time, like everything else with a newborn.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Becken* 
I switched to the 7th Gen and other more "natural" disposables, and then to gDiapers, before I got fully on board the cloth wagon. I think it's important to let yourself work through the intimidation factor!

Right on. I started with sposies, then went briefly to gDiapers. Turned out the flushables were a PITA so I bought some gCloth inserts. Then I realized there were way better options out there and it was actually easier to use a good cloth diaper than to go halfway. I think I needed to work through that phase to get over the 'it's-too-hard' misconception.

Quote:

I've never CD'd from birth, and that's my last intimidation (and, let's face it, financial) hurdle.
I'm not planning to CD my next from birth either. It's totally not worth the money to have to buy a whole separate stash of diapers for just a couple of weeks. It'll be sposies till the meconium is gone/cord falls off/babe fits in the Softbums (which should be soon, they really do get down to newborn size).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurelg*
At the risk of insulting people here, I think the folks buying $40 diapers are flippin' nuts. You do not have to get in on the designer diaper craze to cloth diaper. You do not have to have some big elaborate system. Seriously. Prefolds, some sort of covers, and somewhere to put them when they're dirty.

Here's why I love my expensive diapers:
1) I refuse to Snappi
2) I refuse to buy multiple stashes of diapers for different sizes/ages
3) I like the dry-touch fabrics so dd isn't sitting in wet if I don't notice she's peed immediately

If I knew then what I know now I'd get:
6 Softbums onesize AI2 covers with 1 insert each, $156
10 extra inserts, $50
large Leslie's Boutique hanging pail wetbag, $28

$234 with no sale assumed. Btw the gdiapers six-pack of covers is on sale for $70, not $40 (reg price $101.94) on their website right now.

I know lots of people love prefolds/covers but I just wanted to point out that it isn't any more expensive to get 'expensive' diapers if they are onesize.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I just happened to see this from new posts... I totally think there are many people in 'your situation, maybe many are not so bold to admit it(-;
Starting later is often done - or at least maybe it was pretty common 6 years ago when I started my diaper research.
I actually registered for 2 sets of diaper samler packs that family was generous enough to buy and I diapered with disposables and the samplers. It really made me feel much better and prepared when I was ready to take the plunge and switch full time to cloth.

We had been planning on having 2 kids, so I went with fuzzibunzs figuring we would break even on kid #1 and come out ahead on kid #2- and then maybe even try reselling them. There's tons of kinds to choose now.

I ended up going with one that was a little more expensive than I would have picked w/o my 'experiment' but they were the ONLY diaper that never leaked during the experiment. We actually had a huge incentive to switch to cloth because none of the disposables worked for my son (initially), and I tried 7 or 8 brands.

2) I refuse to buy multiple stashes of diapers for different sizes/ages
I agree this is becoming easier to do nowadays with more brands. In my experience, it seems to make sense to get either a very good one-size or find brands that have 2 sizes rather than 3-4 or 5 sizes.

For dd we kept 7th generation on hand for my dh and others-- I don't know why we didn't use it for my son- I lived in a different area and I think it was hard to get. 7th Gen, diapers dont' reek as much as the other brands.

Cloth diapering should be fun.... Good luck,
Jessica


----------



## babeak (Jan 10, 2008)

elimination communication-this is a great way to reduce both cloth and disposable cons and develop great communication and early pt

this requires time up front, but with pt you will spend time somewhere. It is your choice of when.

it was a great solution for us in the cloth v. disposable debate as there are occasions for both, but it was great not having to exclusively rely on either.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

With both boys we used sposies for the first month or so till they grew into our diapers - we use BumGenius one-size pockets, exclusively. They are pricey, but, IMO totally worth it. DS1 is 2.5 going on 3 and still fits in his bg 2.0's just fine, and they still work wonderfully.

IMO BG's aren't any harder to use than sposies - they go on/off just like a sposie would, the only difference is instead of throwing them away you throw'm in a bucket and into the wash every few days (poopy ones we do rinse in the toilet but its no big deal, really). Stuffing them takes a few minutes but its *really* mindless and perfect for in the evenings while watching tv. Nobody thats ever changed DS1's diaper has had any questions - its really obvious how they go on/off, and then into a wetbag till we get home. Good luck!!


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

I just have to add...

I did a ton of research, a lot of time on this forum, (thanks to everyone for advice) before my dd was born. She is my third, but first to cloth full time.

I was afraid it would be hard... but it really is easy. She will be 5 weeks tomorrow and we have not bought or used 1 sposie. The ones people bought us we returned to walmart







. The first dipe to go on her after her HB was cloth. I have not had a problem keeping up with the laundry as I feared.

I went the cheap route, with prefolds and am very happy with them. I have a few homemade fitteds that were given to us, but they don't work as good as the pfs. Oh, only a couple of blowouts (because she goes 2 days between poops!) And I NEVER USE A SNAPPY!!!! I do go ahead and do the pf like I am going to pin/snappy but don't. The cover always holds it in place. I use fleece covers and love them. I bought a bummis and a thirsties duo cover she will soon outgrow and we have not even used them! Just the ones made from inexpensive fleece.


----------



## ursaminor (Mar 28, 2009)

I always knew cloth was best, my mom used cloth on her babes, but I felt in the beginning, before DS was born, that I just had too much going on and it would be a major hassle. We used sposies in the very beginning and then I got some pockets and prefolds and covers. It turns out prefold ROCK! so easy, especially with a stationary newborn. Even DH loved them.

I say, order at least 12 infant prefolds and some NB covers plus some snappis. Have them around to use whenever - You may find CDing is so fun, rewarding, easy.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I use a lot of the bum genius organics one size they are expensive (not nearly as much as disposables) but they are a very trim one size diaper and there are no steps to them at all and wash is easier than washing a few glasses.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Can anyone tell me why using cloth is always an inconvenience to other caregivers? I guess if you are using snappies and prefolds it would be. We use fitteds and wool covers. Toss the diapers in the can and the wool to the side to dry.










To simplify, we use all fitteds and all wool covers. In the past I have had different covers and anyone other than myself would get confused about what when where when. I had dh put pocket diapers on in the past with ds1 with nothing inserted because other diapers we had didn't need anything.







Poor guy. Too many options in your stash makes for confusion and frustration. I say pick a style/method and simplify. By choosing all wool I can be sure that none of them get tossed in the wash because everyone knows that no covers get washed with the diapers ever. They all go to the sink. If you go half and half, you will eventually hear the dreaded, "Ooops!".









I know that a lot of people say to go with disposables for the early weeks, but we loved the Firefly XS diapers. They were PERFECT! I wish I had them for my other two kids and am a bit sad that ds2 is about done with them now. Those with wool longies were just as trim as if he were in a disposable with the bonus of no diaper rash!


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Whoops, double post!


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mambera* 
I'm not planning to CD my next from birth either. It's totally not worth the money to have to buy a whole separate stash of diapers for just a couple of weeks. It'll be sposies till the meconium is gone/cord falls off/babe fits in the Softbums (which should be soon, they really do get down to newborn size).

To be fair, you really _don't_ need a whole separate stash of diapers for a newborn. If you're going to use prefolds, get a couple of Snappis and like four Bummis NB Whisper Pants (at $6 each). (We used Snappis for several months and never had ANY issues, so I hope nobody considering them is scared off!) Heck, if you shop second-hand you can probably find something even better than the Whisper Pants and still spend like $30 on a system for a NB... which is cheaper than we would have spent on two weeks of NB Pampers.

I TOTALLY understand if people don't want to CD from birth because they don't want to deal with ANY extra laundry during that time, or they have other kids to wrangle, or are recovering from a c-section, or whatever - but I really, really think it's easy to make it as affordable (if not more so) than 'sposies.

Quote:

If I knew then what I know now I'd get:
6 Softbums onesize AI2 covers with 1 insert each, $156
10 extra inserts, $50
I'm not familiar with Softbums, but wouldn't this only be the equivalent of 16 diapers in your rotation? That would work for us NOW for ~3 days (which is my preferred washing schedule), but definitely not for a newborn. I would have been washing diapers daily. Then again, prefolds as inserts do need to be changed promptly, so maybe the material in Softbums lasts for more than one pee, like 'sposies. Again, I'm not familiar with them.

Quote:

Btw the gdiapers six-pack of covers is on sale for $70, not $40 (reg price $101.94) on their website right now.

I know lots of people love prefolds/covers but I just wanted to point out that it isn't any more expensive to get 'expensive' diapers if they are onesize.
Actually, the six-pack is available for $40 plus shipping with a coupon code. I think it's "goodfriend." They run similar promos every few months. They say it's $70 on sale, but the six-pack has been that much as long as I can remember, and they've only recently changed it to call it a sale. I think they're trying to make the deal more attractive by showing the "sale" price compared to what you'd pay for six separately.

Anyway, I just wanted to point out that I was talking about involved three to four dozen prefolds as inserts. If I understand the Softbums properly, in order to get a comparable number of diapers into rotation, you'd be in for at least 2x as many as you talked about, so 2x the price.

I think OS are definitely the best choice for those trying to be frugal but not going with prefolds/covers. That said, I really don't think the versatility and cost-efficiency of prefolds/covers can be beat, _especially_ if you stick with one size of prefold and use them as an insert.

Oh, and I also feel the need to add that I don't think gDiapers are necessarily the cheapest/best way to do it - it's just what works for us, and I wanted to illustrate how simple and straightforward a diapering system can be. Sounds like your Softbums are equally simple and straightforward, regardless of the price.


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

What sorts of issues do people have with Snappis? They are totally easy to use. I love our system of prefolds and snappies, a wool cover or longies, or a Bummis whisper wrap. I especially love how easy washing prefolds is.....no diaper stuffing.


----------



## MamaOf3Cuties (Jun 19, 2008)

YES! YOU WILL BE EXILED 

Do whatever you feel will make you the best and most attentive parent you can be during those first few weeks, months, years... whatever. Diapering is a small part of being a parent. If you need to use sposies to make yourself a less stressed out mama and daddy I say go for it, and if anyone doesn't like it you don't need their approval anyway. HUGS!


----------



## lizsky (Sep 14, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I'm in a similar situation to you (due with my 1st baby in March!) and I felt really overwhelmed by the CD choices until I realized that there are CD trial programs.

On several CD websites I've seen programs where you can try out a variety of CD types & brands for 2 to 3 weeks for a pretty reasonable price- they ask you to pay a larger payment for the cost of the diapers but then they refund you all but $10 or $20 of that when you return them. Some only refund in the form of store credit but others will refund your credit card (my preference, since I really don't want to commit a lot of $ to CD until I'm sure).

My current plan is to use the trial cloth diapers in combination with disposables for the 1st few weeks and see what we like/dislike, and then decide whether to buy more. Just thought I'd share in case this is something you guys might want to do.

Congrats on your 1st baby!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Its simpilier than I personally care for but my SIL cloth diapered all 5 of her kids with a stash of around 6 dozen flats and like 12 gerber covers in various sizes and pins. they did use sposies part time (like when both were working and my parents watched the kids) but basically for around $130 they CDed 5 kids some almost full time some not as muchand all between 18 months and like 3 years... Potty trained with gerbers.
Our CD stash with my first for ever and a day was 12 tiny tots flannel fitted (around $70.00) 4 ME air flows (also around $40 priced at the time) and I had 12 AIO deluxe fitted diapers that I bought very second hand from a local cloth diapering service they were old had holes in the inner fabric and I bought each for around $2-$4 depending and they worked beautifully. I also had a dozen premium prefolds that I bought when my DD was 4 months and used right untill the end..







While it wasn't a tiny stash and some things I did eventually size up and a few others got addded most just for fun.. It was a very manageable stash and it worked great for us.
As for newborn I think no matter what I would have bought at least a dozen NB prefolds and like 4 NB covers and a snappi that would have likely ran me around $50 and even if I combined this with some sposies I think it would have been VEry worth it the amount we spent of sposies for the first 3 months before shes grew into our regular cloth diapers was a HUGE amount well over $300...

Deanna

deanna


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandme* 
What sorts of issues do people have with Snappis? They are totally easy to use. I love our system of prefolds and snappies, a wool cover or longies, or a Bummis whisper wrap. I especially love how easy washing prefolds is.....no diaper stuffing.

I guess I am just really lazy.









Honestly if something is any harder than a disposable system I am not going to use it. The whole concept of using a separate diaper, fixing it on with a Snappi or whatever, then putting on a cover is too much hassle for me to handle, esp given my wriggly kid who hates having her diaper changed.

I WOH, I don't have a lot of extra time to spend messing with diapers, DH and MIL are not going to deal with learning how to use prefolds and covers, and I don't mind spending more money to make my life easier. (Not that much more money either, as documented above.) My time is worth so much more than my money to me.

AI2s are perfect for us. No folding, no Snappies, no covers, no stuffing pockets, nothing to learn. The only extra step is actually snapping the insert into the cover with a single snap, which is something my family can deal with.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I can snappi on a prefolds and put on a cover faster than my disposable diapering friends can put on on there kid.







Even the super wiggly toddler I've sold many onto at least the idea of cloth diapers with this trick... Saying that though the 12 AIOS I mentioned above were bought totally during those I don't wanna lay down to be changed I want to run off and you can't catch me! toddler stage.









Deanna


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi Mama to be!

Hey I read your post on the diapering board, and I totally know where you are coming from!

I felt the same way before my daughter was born, and it is incredibly confusing, and frustrating all the decisions that have to be made about parenting before you have a baby.

But, you might want to keep in mind that we all feel certain ways about things before the baby comes, and then after they actually get here, it's really nice to be able to have the choice to think about doing things other ways that work for you or your family.

Not just with diapering, but with everything!

Like for example I remember about 2 weeks before my daughter was born I read this short little article on co-sleeping by Dr. Sears in a magazine. And it seemed really interesting, but I didn't get too much into researching it further. But when my daughter came, I remembered back to that article that said it was natural and safe to bring baby to bed with me, that they did it like that all over the world. So, I tried it, and it worked sooo well for her and I! She was a very light sleeper, and didn't do well in her bassinet waking every 30 min or so, and I couldn't sleep well worrying about her over there. Also, she was one of those babies that liked to be on the breast to nurse for 45 min at a time. So when she was able to snuggle next to me all night nursing most of the time, and I was sleeping peacefully, it was just pure heaven! I got my much needed sleep, and she started gaining weight sooooo well!

It was like serendipity that I read that short little article when I did!

Also, I believe that knowledge is power, and the more we know, the better we can do.

Have you ever seen a cloth diaper in real life? It helps to go to a store that carries them, or just order one to see and play with. They really don't seem as scary that way.

Also, if you buy a one-size system you can essentially buy that one set of diapers and use them until baby potty trains, 2-3 years later, for between $300-$700 depending on the kind and brand you buy(make sure you get a highly reviewed brand though, not just the cheapest thing on ebay) lol

Let me know if you have any questions!
Sarah


----------



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd recommend trying both. I think that buying cloth diapers can be overwhelming. Just buy a few and use them when you're at home and see how you like them.
A little tip: use disposables the first two weeks until the umbilical cord falls off because they keep the moisture away from that area while it heals.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't think there is anything wrong with doing what works best for you. And I don't think there is anything wrong with using both for whatever reason. Many parents mix up the kind of diapers they use depending on their needs. I also agree that cloth diapers can seem overwhelming and confusing, but it really does make more sense when you are actually using them.

I think sarahbay's post had a lot of great ideas in it. Another thing to remember is that if you do try cloth diapers, and they don't work for your family, you can always resell them. You might find it's worth a shot to try them and see if you like them. If you don't, then you don't have to continue to use them.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

I switched to sposies when I went to work part time. I had serious burn out - but also we had a never ending battle with diaper rash. I believe DS has a sensitivity to PUL. Solid poops were sending me over the edge with how disgusting they smelled...and then having to clean them off...ugh. I could not afford to spend hundreds of bucks on a wool system. I found cloth to be very expensive if you deviate from prefolds, which I did (a mix of AIOs, fitteds, and pre-folds). There are also start up expenses that most people don't add in, like the cost of the wipes, the diaper pail, bin liners, wet bags, etc. Then the never ending quest for a specialty laundry detergent that never works anyhow...well, in the end I still like the idea of cloth, but like the idea of EC even better. I will say that switching to sposies has set us back with potty learning. We're getting in the swing of using underwear at home.


----------



## mythik (Apr 22, 2009)

As for caregivers DS is in DC full-time and uses CDs there







. I provide fresh pockets or aio's along with a wetbag each day and take home the dirtied dipes for washing at home. We haven't had any issues so far


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

more than the biodegradeable issue...you should be more worried about what is in the diapers....read this article - when i did it made me so glad that i could count on one hand how many packs of disposables i had ever bought.

http://maineclothdiaper.com/blog/?p=82

gl with your decision


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katie9143* 
http://maineclothdiaper.com/blog/?p=82

I am no fan of SAP but that blog post is ridiculous scaremongering.

"Research on animal models has shown that polyacrylate particles breathed in have resulted in the appearance of foreign bodies and inflammation in the lungs of hamsters."

As will pretty much ANY inert foreign particles. No matter what they are made of. Foreign stuff in your lung is foreign stuff in your lung.

"Sodium polyacrylate applied to open wounds in rats resulted in precipitous hypotension (low blood pressure), hemorrhage, and cardiac arrythmias."

Because superabsorbent stuff on an open wound will suck all the blood out. Blood loss (hemorrhage) gives you hypotension and arrhythmias, sure. Why would you put something like that on a wound? Duh.

"Kinda scary huh?"
No.


----------



## starrmama (Aug 7, 2008)

Haven't read the whole thread thoroughly, so sorry if I'm being redundant or whatever, but have you checked around locally to see if there are any options for trying out some diapers with very little risk? I teach a diapering class at the store where I work that sells cloth diapers, and I've developed a really cool "trial" bag where parents who are new to CDing can "rent" a stash of all the different diapers that we carry for 2 weeks and try them out... there are some online stores that do similar things, I think? Where you can return what you didn't like... or if you could connect with some IRL mamas who cloth diaper, they might be able to give you what they're not using right now for you to try out? I know I've lent out and sold lots of diapers to mamas in my AP playgroup, etc... plus IRL classes, stores, and diapering mamas would allow you to see and feel and hopefully get a better sense of what you like... So yeah, if there is a store near that sells cloth diapers - tell them to start up a "trail"! Its working great for us...

Diaper Service is also a great way to go... and certainly if you think sposies will work better for you right now, you can always get into cloth later...

I also agree that if you went with GroBaby or Flip or G Diapers, you would already have the outer reusable pants and you could switch to their cloth inners later...


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you planning on only having the one child ? I diapered my third and fourth child basically for free (we started cds with our second).

And the "effort" of washing imho is canceled out by the late night runs to the store to buy more sposies. Seriously, that is effort and happens to even the best planners. Not to mention the fact that sposies left horrible gashes on my sons' skin that blood seeped out of that required medical attention.. dr's waiting rooms anyone? Yeah, that's painful and effort, too.

http://www.thenewparentsguide.com/diapers.htm

Sodium polyacralate is linked to toxic shock, allergies, and deaths of pets. The dyes can cause damage to central nervous system, kidneys, liver, etc..Fragrances can cause headaches and rashes.. the Consumer Protection Agency lists chemical burns as a problem with disposables (this is what I was dealing with as it turns out).

Even if one goes with the all natural type diapers parents still have increased skin rashes to deal with..

Quote:

According to the Journal of Pediatrics, 54 % of one-month old babies using disposable diapers had rashes, 16 % having severe rashes.
In my opinion, sodium polyacralate was invented for short term use (specifically for astronauts dealing with gravity issues).. not for all day long, every day use. It is just a different set of circumstances for human skin.


----------

